# My piegon having small pox type disesase on legs



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

I have 30days white baby dove(female) having big sphere on legs and it's Increasing..oho...
-
The pic is not clear but she has Small pox type diseases 








-









Help me..... ! If it's Dangerous or will it decrease ,increase or..precaution etc...please


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please post clear pictures, as it is impossible to see the lesions. 

If it is pox you can use this link as a guide to healing. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/homeopathic-treatment-for-pigeon-pox-31018.html

Do you have a lot of mosquitos around? Pox can be quite common in mosquito infested areas, and usually needs supportive care as in link above.*


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Give also enough food which is good to be high in proteins (more than usual percentage of peas in the mix) and vitamin A. This will significantly reduce the healing time from 6 weeks (the usual course of disease) to 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

ok wait but also i want know how to save.my piegons from HAWKS  ..it killed my one piegon .. its first time i m keeping PIEGON..ANY TIPS


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thats pox most probably.
apply turmeric/camphor with coconut oil on it....it will help the lesson to dry out and speed up the healing process
sorry i dont have experience with hawks. dont have any around. only some brown indian kites which are not a problem.
which state do you belong from??


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*kite and hawk*

I Am from bihar and there is 1 and only 1 Baaaz(hawk or kite) and he kills baby piegon and eat.and the worst thing is that i cant catch the hawk   
-
I have only one cute white piegon left...suggest me what should i do...i m keeping her in my bed room ventilator for protection


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*I M Talking About These*









its kite and i dont have problem with it !


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

in hindi we call it baaz and falcon in eng probably  ... they are the biggest enemy of piegons..









seems like owl
...now tell.me about protection


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*As long as your bird/s is flying around loose outside the hawk will continue to come and take them, my only advice is build them a nice big predator proof coop with an aviary. *


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

faclon and hawk are two different birds. falcon flys high and attacks pigeons that are flying. hawk attacks pigeons that are roosting around. 
skyeking gave a great advice, only way to protect them is build a nice coop and let them out only when you are around.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*In How Many Days She Will Get Safe From Hawks*

* My Next QUESTION is in how many days my baby dove will become able to Escape From hawk attack ? I bought her 21 days ago and she's 35 days old Probably and she's Squeaking  .. *
In how many days she will b seemed like this


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i think at the 3 months they are strong enough. but its very hard for a single pigeon to escape from hawks


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I lived in Varanasi but never saw any hawks and falcons there. Just saw Badius (shikra) once which is of size of a cooper's hawk but attacks on small pigeons and doves only.
Even eagles and crows grab small babies from nests of feral pigeons but eagles even being big can't chase and catch pigeons being slower.

Indianpigeon: Do you have falcons (baaz) in Bihar, i never thought these could be as Bihar and Varanasi are just neighbours.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*Any trick to catch hawk*

ok ok thankU guys but,
i dont want to give my piegon to that So called HAWK .
-
Any way to catch so called hawk , 
i have seen its size similar to male piegons but it attacks even it.  
-
Crow attacks it only..and he's saving piegons near my locality. 

-


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If it is of size of a pigeon, it should be Badius (shikra) not hawk. Search for it on Google by using term "shikra".
Shikra won't be able to catch adult pigeon tho, just fledgling pigeons and doves. 

No experience of catching them at all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birds that cannot catch them in the air, can catch them when they land. Many are grabbed off the loft or landing board.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

Can i adopt a 2month old piegon ...Or it will it fly away ?
------
Because i have heard that pigeons often fly away if not in pairs


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Depends on the breed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't put him with the bird you have now who has pox, as it's contagious.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

ANY One tell WHAT tO do??????
SHe's alone 
in my room ventilator,...
She can fly,.. 
But shikra may kill....
Also have PoX  
so can't Make another pair
pair making is also hard due to less knowledge of identify Gender -_- 
... I need expert advice for this million rupees question 
" what's next to do ? "


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Let pox run its course and give her supportive care till then. Once she get well you can find her a mate.
Until she isn't well, you just have to wait. They should be healthy before pairing.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Few answers for your million dollar questions. YOur bird is very young. their age needs to be 4-6 months before pairing. Let pox run its course. Dont let her out until she is strong enough to escape that shikra. Have patience.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

i got a piegon he is adult dont have wing..(wing cutten by bird keeper)..
-
will he get back.his wings ?? 
any details on adult piegon cutten wings


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Thats called clip wings. wings are cut to pervent birds from flying. if wings are pulled out they will grown back. Otherwise it will take around a year for wings to molt away and grow back.
But why did you brought the bird,you already have pox problem going on with the young one. 
I hope you are not a kid who just wants to play with pigeons?? You have to first research about pigeons my friend. You seem to dont know a bit about them . Sorry to be rude, but i dont want your birds to pay for your ignorance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare is right. You cannot put these birds together or the other one could catch the pox. You need to wait till the pox bird is well. Sometimes they don't eat enough when sick, and you may have to hand feed him till he is well enough to eat on his own. You need to take care of him till well again, and keep them very separate till then. Even in handling the sick bird, you need to really wash your hands well after handling him and before handling the new bird.
If just the feathers are cut on the new bird then they will grow out eventually, but if the actual wing has been cut then the bird will never be able to fly again. I have one like that where they cut the actual wing half off.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

He Has Half Wings Down....
Wait I M Sending.pics


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

-
COMMENT ME


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

nothing can be said in this position, need better pics


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*Will these cutten wings of piegon grow*

* Will It grow back *








???









if no ,the 
if yes then :O in * HOW MUCH IT WILL TAKE *


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

this wings are not cutten, they are pulled off. they will grow back. it will take about 1 month for the wings to grow back. 
but let me tell you that getting one by one birds will have no future for them. if you are really serious about keeping pigeons, get a pair of pigeons, make a nice loft secure from predators, breed your birds, make a flock, enjoy keeping pigeons.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok Any More Answers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IndianPiegon said:


> Ok Any More Answers


Answers to what?
The feathers are pulled or cut, not the wings. They will grow back.
You can't put a new bird with the bird that has pox until he is well.
Whether a bird will come back or not, depends on many things. Like what breed of pigeon it is, Whether or not it has been flown where it is now, and if it is trained well. However, if you let one bird out alone to fly, then he isn't safe, and a hawk will likely get him. They are safer in flocks.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

Nare J said:


> this wings are not cutten, they are pulled off. they will grow back. it will take about 1 month for the wings to grow back.
> but let me tell you that getting one by one birds will have no future for them. if you are really serious about keeping pigeons, get a pair of pigeons, make a nice loft secure from predators, breed your birds, make a flock, enjoy keeping pigeons.


- * You both naresh j and Uk frnd give ur facebook profile links *


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*Help Help Help ... How To Treat Canker Piegon Naturally*

i found a pigeon near me having canker in mouth.... help me treating him ...
-
ANY SUGGESTION OR NATURAL MEDICINE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Metronidazole is good if you can get it. An adult pigeon would get 50 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. It can make them vomit, so giving after feeding the bird so that it has food in the crop helps.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*WHERE CAN I BUY Metronidazole*

where can i get Metronidazole
in india...give the price and link for buying online
-
AND CAN U GIVE ANY NATURAL REMEDIES LIKE.. NEEM ETC


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*How To Use Metro*

Which type of metrozinadol ..
Gel or tablet...
-
And also how to use
it 
 explain to save a pigeon life


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You can buy metronidazole at any human drug store, we call medical store. Common brand name is Flagyl. Buy Flagyl tablet 200 or 250 mg. Break to divide into the required dose and give down the throat by opening his beak.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

can i use metrozinadol gely ..
i have seen videos on youtube ..they were applying (gel)cream in his mouth
-
reply sooon


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have no idea of that. 
Easiest is to buy and administer Flagyl tablet which is available everywhere and cheap as well. Probably 12-14 Rps for 10 tablets. 
Just break the tablet to get 50mg and give in his beak.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can get a 200 mg tablet, you can cut it in quarters. Get the tablet.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

i got the tablets
how to give them...with_water or directly
-
explain briefly


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hoe many mgs? And how old the birds seems? 
Adult or baby? Pls upload a pic if you can.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

flagyl 200MG
_

PIEGON IS 3mnths old
CANKER IS YELLOW CHEESE LIKE STRUCTURE IN HER MOUTH ...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Divide the tablet into four equal parts, that will be of 50 mg each. Then open his beak and give one piece down the throat daily.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should give him food first or he may vomit.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

hi friends i have question That in india Pigeons are of 3-4$ for pair but 20$ for pair in USA !


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

dont know about price in your state but here a pair of NORMAL high flyers is 10$ [600-700 rupees] which i think is also same in other countries. price varies according to bloodline and breed, which is not too different all over the world. i heard that in pakistan, a breed of high flyers in pure form, called teddy can cost about 1-1.5 lakh rupees, which is really shocking.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

what will.metronidazoal will do if it work for my.pigeon ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IndianPiegon said:


> what will.metronidazoal will do if it work for my.pigeon ?


I don't understand your question.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*Friendshelp*

I have a indoor pigeon 
One is 100% male but don't know about another ?
-
But he/she is got very very angry and aggressive (awww)
-
it is very small and this happened today before today he / she was normal and was eating food in my hand..but today she is avoiding !! And biting me 
!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is she pregnant ? i.m asking this due change in behaviour


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

IndianPiegon said:


> what will.metronidazoal will do if it work for my.pigeon ?


Metrodinazole kills the protozoan responsible for canker, if you want to ask this.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I don't understand your question.


Me either. lol


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

IndianPiegon said:


> I have a indoor pigeon
> One is 100% male but don't know about another ?
> -
> But he/she is got very very angry and aggressive (awww)
> ...


Change in behaviour could be because of many reasons, you never know.
How old he/she is?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't like to be grabbed and picked up. If you are doing this, or handling it roughly, then it won't like your hands near it.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

IndianPiegon said:


> I have a indoor pigeon
> One is 100% male but don't know about another ?
> -
> But he/she is got very very angry and aggressive (awww)
> ...


I think thats just a normal young pigeon....which is walking into adult stage.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

*NEED HELP ------- pigeon*

I have two pigeon 
one male and a female ,,
both fully white,,
but someday ago a guy told me it's not a common pigeon 
it's a Tiny Dove [and really she is smaller] :O
-
And losing her feathers -_-
his friend is looking awesome but she is looking like old man !
-
what's problem 
[note that i have removed 7-8 pigeon fly from his friend and she don't have any fly or parasite]

what to do


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture? A tiny dove shouldn't be put in with a pigeon.


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

tiny dove are just small and white nothing else...


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

HOW TO SOLVE FEATHERLOSS 
SHE IS 4-5month old


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

Hair lossss
_
her friend 








normal pigeon
_
both together
---









whats the problem with the first one


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

LOL dont worry friend, thats just molting. they are just replacing their feathers while stepping into adult age


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

but what about my friend who is saying this is albino dove
.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't an albino. It would have pink eyes. I also think it is molting.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

sorry no experience with doves, but they seem like common indian doves. you should compare them with the images on google


----------



## IndianPiegon (Mar 17, 2016)

then which type of pigeon is it
-
i have seen most pigeon in red eye but its black
She is small
She dont fly much 
she dont go even 500metre from her house
infact i force her to get out once in 3days
-
its like taming a ring tailed pigeon
-_-


----------

